

The secret history of Super Mario Bros. 2 - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/04/the-secret-history-of-super-mario-bros-2.ars

======
sambe
Article misses one point: the later release of the Japanese version of Super
Mario Brothers 2 as Lost Levels in the rest of the world. Available on Virtual
Console, I believe.

------
chopsueyar
[snide comment removed]

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Mario_Brothers_2#Developm...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Mario_Brothers_2#Development)

~~~
chc
Have you actually read the OP? That Wikipedia entry just briefly tells what
Doki Doki Panic was like and contrasts it with SMB2, while the OP is about how
Doki Doki Panic started out as a Mario game.

